# portage lentissimo

## magowiz

Ciao a tutti,

nonostante di tanto in tanto eseguo questi passi :

```
cd /usr/portage/

  rm -fR *
```

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge regen
```

```
emerge --metadata
```

```
regenworld
```

il mio portage è sempre lentissimo , sì migliora per qualche tempo subito dopo la "pulizia" ma degenera in fretta, mi ci vogliono svariati minuti per calcolare le dipendenze di un qualsiasi pacchetto da installare, non vi dico quando faccio emerge world o emerge -uDp world.

Le cose migliorano, ma non di molto se imposto un nice piuttosto aggressivo : -20.

Forse è perchè ho troppe use flag nel make.conf o troppe voci nel package.keywords?

Il mio emerge --info è il seguente :

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Aug 2007 23:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallell-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi-stable /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/initng /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aim alsa amr amrnb amrwb apache2 apm arts audiofile autoipd avahi avi bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo boo cairo caps cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups curl dba dbus directfb divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif glitz gnome gnustep gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal howl iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 irda isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg junit kde ldap libg++ libwww lisa live lzo mad matroska md5sum midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mmx2 mono motif mp2 mp3 mpeg msn mudflap musepack mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin objc offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pnm pnp portaudio posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba scanner sdl sensord session shorten slang sndfile sockets speex spell spl sqlite srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tidy tiff tk totem truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utf v4l v4l2 vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wxgtk1 wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="service_file also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ho un fs di tipo reiserfs, l'ultimo kernel gentoo stabile (2.6.21-r4), il dma attivato sul mio hd, a tal proposito ecco lo stato di hdparm relativo al mio disco :

```
 hdparm  -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST960821A                               

        Serial Number:      3LF03DDN

        Firmware Revision:  3.01    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  117210240

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  117210240

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       57231 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       60011 MBytes (60 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x8080)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0

Checksum: correct

```

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 16383/255/63, sectors = 117210240, start = 0

```

mentre nel mio fstab la voce relativa a / è la seguente :

```
/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime,user_xattr     0 1

```

spero di esser stato esaustivo, in caso contrario chiedetemi pure informazioni mancanti.

----------

## djinnZ

quello che devi pulire non è portage ma la cache di emerge (che è quella che crea problemi) in /var/cache/edb (se non ricordo male) dopo di che emerge regen ricrea tutto e l'emerge metadata non è necessario (ma è utile per capire se il problema è risolto), dovrebbe esistere un mezzo script di deframmentazione anche per reiser cercalo ed usalo o usa un loop per montare da file portage e cache (non è che guadagni molto ma non è poco se usi reiser)

puoi anche provare ad usare psyco (su gentoo-wiki le istruzioni) qualcosa la guadagni

regenworld ha la tendenza ad aggiungere anche pacchetti non necessari ed i risultati lasciano molto a desiderare (ma serve per un ripristino di emergenza non mi pare che sia stato pensato per essere usato normalmente)

reiserfs è afflitto dal problema della frammentazione e le prestazioni degradano col tempo, penserei ad xfs (con le rogne del caso, quindi valuta molto bene)

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quello che devi pulire non è portage ma la cache di emerge (che è quella che crea problemi) in /var/cache/edb (se non ricordo male)dopo di che emerge regen ricrea tutto e l'emerge metadata non è necessario (ma è utile per capire se il problema è risolto),

 

ah ok, ecco perchè non cambiava molto, ora provo a rimuovere quella dir e a fare regen 

 *Quote:*   

> dovrebbe esistere un mezzo script di deframmentazione anche per reiser cercalo ed usalo

 

purtroppo non ho trovato nulla di utile, ho trovato questo : http://freshmeat.net/projects/defrag/ ma non sembra supportare reiserfs

 *Quote:*   

> o usa un loop per montare da file portage e cache (non è che guadagni molto ma non è poco se usi reiser)

 

magari lo provo

 *Quote:*   

> puoi anche provare ad usare psyco (su gentoo-wiki le istruzioni) qualcosa la guadagni
> 
> regenworld ha la tendenza ad aggiungere anche pacchetti non necessari ed i risultati lasciano molto a desiderare (ma serve per un ripristino di emergenza non mi pare che sia stato pensato per essere usato normalmente)

 

ho capito, beh lo userò con le dovute precauzioni.

 *Quote:*   

> reiserfs è afflitto dal problema della frammentazione e le prestazioni degradano col tempo, penserei ad xfs (con le rogne del caso, quindi valuta molto bene)

 

purtroppo al momento non ho al momento un hd da usare per fare il backup dei dati e cambiare fs, quindi questo per ora è da escludere.

----------

## djinnZ

il defrag che intendevo dovrebbe essere uno script bash postato su questo forum o sul wiki, c'era anche un mezzo progetto per usare squashfs per portage ma non so se è andato avanti

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> il defrag che intendevo dovrebbe essere uno script bash postato su questo forum o sul wiki, c'era anche un mezzo progetto per usare squashfs per portage ma non so se è andato avanti

 

credo di averlo trovato : http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/defrag/defrag-0.06/defrag

ora devo capire un po' come funziona.

----------

